# When I was



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a short soundtrack came on my piano...

When I was


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yoshed said:


> Just a short soundtrack came on my piano...
> 
> When I was


Good work Yoshed.


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Pugg, glad you like !


----------

